

Free Internet porn isn't unfair competition to pay sites - solipsist
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/02/appeals-court-free-porn-isnt-unfair-competition-to-pay-sites.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss

======
iwwr
If the decision turned out differently, Microsoft would have grounds to sue
every F/OSS dev with a product similar to something MS is selling.

~~~
larrik
True, but open source developers aren't known for the piles of money they're
sitting on.

Besides, F/OSS has never been a huge threat to Microsoft. They're the ones
that set the price of things like web browsers to $0, and they came mostly
late to the party for serious server deployments (vs. IBM, SUN, Linux, etc.)

------
larrik
If they won this lawsuit, would that let Classmates.com shut down Facebook?

I love how the judges decided it was a SLAPP lawsuit, which means not only is
the lawsuit baseless, but it's obviously completely ridiculous.

------
Monkeyget
If tube sites steal content why don't they simply get sued for copyright
infringment?

~~~
iwwr
They don't steal content, they give it away, thus undercutting for-pay sites.
They were trying to pull the 'unfair competition' angle.

